# Sunday Great Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a charter today for monster cats. A live well full of bait and a really nice day was followed by big monster cats.. One of my best days in a long time. I never got all the lines in until around 3PM as the bite was fantastic and we started at noon. We had one cat that was 46 inches long and another 42. In all we got over 20 cats over 20 lbs. And few more more small ones. I forgot my camera and had to use my Blackberry. My mouse is covered with catfish slime right now.. Ha Ha

Second pic is the big one.. 


















































Wow what a day..........

Capt Mike


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy Catfish batman!!!!!!

awsome report


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Awesome fish.


----------



## Toad_Fish (Mar 30, 2009)

nice fish capt cut bait?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Toad_Fish said:


> nice fish capt cut bait?


No live bait.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t report


----------

